# Mitfahrer aus dem Raum Neuwied gesucht!



## micstu (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin Micha aus der nähe von Neuwied.

Bin 30 Jahre alt und würde gerne mal etwas mehr mit dem Bike durch die gegend ziehen. Bin absoluter Anfänger und meine Kondition dementsprechend.   
Und mein Bike ist auch nicht das neueste!  

Hoffe ich finde trotzdem ein paar Leute!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (23. Juni 2008)

hi ich wäre dabei.
könnten uns ja mal vorher treffen,aber erst mal ohne rad,denn habe am 24.6.08 eine operation/karpal-tunnel-syndrom),setzt mich bestimmt noch 4-5 wochen außer gefecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micstu (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Klar können wir uns vorher so mal treffen. Bin aber ab Samstag erstmal bis zum 12.07.08 in Urlaub.

Dort werde ich dann mein neues Bike einfahren was ich am Donnerstag noch abhole! Freu!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (23. Juni 2008)

sollen wir uns vor deinem urlaub noch treffen oder nachher?


----------



## Balu. (24. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr beiden,

ich als neu zugezogener bin auch gerade dabei die Gegend zu erkunden.
Ich bin schon mal Samstags in Sayn mitgefahren, hatte aber meine liebe Mühe  ...
Der TV Weißenturm fährt auch hier in der Gegend, die starten vom anderen Rheinufer, bei denen möchte ich mich auch mal gerne wieder anhängen.
Ich bin auch eher für gemütliche Touren zu haben, also vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal ne gemeinsame Tour hin ... 

CU Balu


----------



## lonely_biker (24. Juni 2008)

das ist ja klasse,mittlerweile dann zu dritt.
ein treffen wäre gut.
bei mir dauert es halt noch wie schon erwähnt ca.4wochen bis ich wieder fahren kann.
hatte heute die angesprochene operation.


----------



## micstu (24. Juni 2008)

Nabend!

Supi, werden ja immer mehr. Also ich bin ja wie gesagt bis zum 12.07.08 in Urlaub und dann muß ich mal schauen wegen Schichtarbeit.

Wie war die OP lonely?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (25. Juni 2008)

hi micha,
danke der nachfrage,die "op" ist sehr gut verlaufen.
bin jetzt noch bis 7.7.08 krank geschrieben und ich nehme an,es werden dann wohl noch 2 wochen mehr werden,bis die hand wieder belastet werden kann.
das käme dann ja gut,du bis zum 12.7.08 urlaub,danach ein kleines treffen zum kennenlernen und die darauffolgende woche mal eine kleine tour,am besten zum wochenende für den anfang,bis du das mit deinen schichten geklärt hast.

@balu,was meinst du?

gruss
thomas


----------



## Balu. (25. Juni 2008)

Samstag 05.07 gibt´s ne einfache Tour von Weißenthurm aus, das werdet ihr leider nicht schaffen  ...

Samstag den 19. leider nur ne "harte" Tour ... wir sollten dann wohl erstmal alleine was fahren.

Vorher mal treffen ? Warum nicht !


----------



## lonely_biker (28. Juni 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Samstag den 19. leider nur ne "harte" Tour ... wir sollten dann wohl erstmal alleine was fahren.


fährst du die harte tour alleine?
wie hart ist sie?
eventuell streckenangabe mit km und hm

gruß
thomas


----------



## Balu. (29. Juni 2008)

Ähm, die "harte" Tour am 19. fahr ich gar nicht   das ist ne Tour vom TV-Weißenthurm zum Klöppel.
Bei denen fahre ich aber erstmal nur "easy" und "medium" mit wenn ich dann Zeit habe...

Am 26.07 hab ich aber ne durchaus schwere Tour ausgeschrieben, siehe LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonely_biker (29. Juni 2008)

eine tour zum klöppel bin ich auch schon mit einem kollegen gefahren.
man kann sie fahren;-)
deine andere tour habe ich mir angesehen.
habe dazu eine frage:
wie fährst du von feldkirchen aus zum "forsthof"?
wäre für mich interessant zu wissen,wie du streckenmäßig fährst;-)
thx
gruss
thomas


----------



## Balu. (9. Juli 2008)

alia iacta est.
Zumindest der eine  

Ich war mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig über den genauen Verlauf, bin jetzt ein paar Strecken probegefahren und so steht schon mal ein Teil der Tour.

Vom Treffpunkt in Feldkirchen geht´s :

-die "Karl-Marx-str" u. die "Kehlbachstr" hinauf zum ehem. Waldschwimmbad
-von dort das Kehlbachtal hinauf
-über "Gebranntehof" am Limesweg entlang
-Höhe "Kreutzheck" biegen wir ab Richtung "Forsthof"
-allerdings lassen wir diesen links liegen und fahren Richtung
-"Berghof" weiter "Magdalenenhof" weiter "Annahof"
-Von der "Rheinbroler Ley" geht´s am "29er" vorbei runter nach Rheinbrol
-bis in den "Mühlenpfad" und weiter vorbei am Haus "Bergfriede"

***
hier hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden ob ich:
-eher den direkten Weg über den "Hartmannshof" und das Jagdhaus "Wilhelmsruh" einschlage zum "Malberg" oder ...

-weiter am "Hungerberg" und "Arienheller" vorbei am Rheintal bleibe und erst vom "Ölsberg" aus den Aufstieg zum "Malberg" mache ...
***

-vom "Malberg" fahren wir in etwa dem "Wurbach" folgend runter nach "Niederbreitbach"
-hier wird wohl auch Rast gemacht

-Wir streifen Niederbreitbach durch die "Industriestrasse" queren die Hauptstrasse und sind wieder im Wald
-dem "Weidweg" folgend geht´s an der Wied entland nach "Datzeroth"
-dort wecheln wir die Flussseite und fahren (weiterhin grob der Wied folgend) über "Friedrichsthal" nach "Altwied"
-hier kann optional eine kleine Schleife gefahren werden
-von "Altwied" folgen wir dem blauen "R" vorbei am Parkwald, den Streuobstwiesen bis zurück oberhalb von Feldkirchen
-die letzte Abfahrt führt uns wieder durchs Kehlbachtal.


----------



## lonely_biker (10. Juli 2008)

schöne tour.
meine frage bezog sich hauptsächlich auf den forsthof.
ich fahr den immer anders und zwar von leutesdorf aus.
burg hammerstein und weiter forsthof;-)

haben sich schon welche gemeldet für deine tour?
wenn du nichts dagegen hast und maine hand spielt mit,würde ich gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Balu. (10. Juli 2008)

Noch keine Interessenten, ein paar Kumpels aus dem Bonner Raum kommen vielleicht, die lesen hier nicht mit.

Du kannst dich auch so mal melden für ne leicht Tour oder einfach was rollen, ich feiere noch bis zum 25.07 Überstunden ab.


----------



## lonely_biker (11. Juli 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Du kannst dich auch so mal melden für ne leicht Tour oder einfach was rollen, ich feiere noch bis zum 25.07 Überstunden ab.



ich versuche am samstag morgen mit dem cross-bike und dem mtb eine kleine runde durch den schloßpark zu fahren.
mit jedem rad mal 2-3 runden,mal sehen wie ich die hand belasten kann.
wenn alles gut läuft,könne wir ja mal eine runde fahren.
wenn es nicht mehr geht,dann muß ich halt abbrechen.
will dann die hand nicht zuviel belasten.
einverstanden?;-)

melde mich samstag mittag,
gruss
thomas


----------



## micstu (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Bin wieder im Land. Hab diese Woche Spätschicht.
Das heißt ein treffen würde vielleicht nächste Woche klappen.
Da hab ich dann Früh!

Urlaub war schön und mein neues Bike ist einfach nur GEIL!!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (24. Juli 2008)

Ok, aufgrund des "regen" Interesses an meiner Samstagstour, werde ich diese wohl verschieben.

Interesse an ner kleinen Tour, Anfängertour anyone ??


----------



## lonely_biker (2. August 2008)

hallo seit ihr noch daaaaaaaaaaaaa?
wie sieht es aus mit sonntag?
kleine rund zum testen wie fit wir sind;-)

gruss
thomas


----------



## Balu. (4. August 2008)

Ich war das Wochenende über in der Pfalz auf nem Rennen, hab mich zwar geledert, wäre aber am Wochenende bereit ....


----------



## yavuz (9. August 2008)

Hallo,
bin grade auch in der Ecke (uncle) zu Besuch. Ergibt sich bei euch noch was, vorzugsweise für Sonntag? Fänd ich sehr cool.
 Schöne Grüße, y.


----------



## lizardqueen (12. August 2008)

jaja ich auch! Ich hoffe ihr habt noch nicht so viel an Kondition zugelegt und nehmt noch ne Schnecke mit!


----------



## TimmiXIV (12. August 2008)

Wennns euch passt würd ich mich da als Neuling auch mal anschließen und gucken wie weit ich mitkomm 

da muss ich nich immer auf gut Glück irgendwo durchn Wald fahren


----------



## yavuz (12. August 2008)

Ich bin gestern wieder in die Brandenburger Sandbänke zurückgekehrt - von daher viel Spaß! Die sieben Berge rocken wirklich sehr und ich freue mich schon auf meinen nächsten Kurzurlaub  - vielleicht klappts dann ja mal gemeinsam...

Grüße, y.


----------



## lizardqueen (12. August 2008)

wie siehts denn mit diesem we aus? Hätt' doch schwer Lust wieder Dreck im Nacken zu haben.


----------



## Balu. (13. August 2008)

Ich will auch wieder auf´s Rad, allerdings sieht´s zeitlich sehr dünn aus. Ich schau aber mal wg. Wochenende, evtl stell ich was rein ...


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

TimmiXIV schrieb:


> Wennns euch passt würd ich mich da als Neuling auch mal anschließen und gucken wie weit ich mitkomm
> 
> da muss ich nich immer auf gut Glück irgendwo durchn Wald fahren




Was is'n mit dir TimmiXIV wenn alle Stricke reißen, machen wir dann ne zwei "Man" Tour? Die Sayner sind mir etwas unheimlich, ich glaub da hechel ich nur hinterher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (15. August 2008)

hallo leute,

bin aus benoorf und suche auch noch ein paar leute mit denen man fahren kann.
kenne mich ein wenig hier im wald aus und fahre normalerweise ca. 20 - 25 km pro tour.

suche noch eventl. für heute nachmittag, bzw. frühen abend oder am wochenende.

wäre klasse, wenn ich nicht mehr alleine rumradeln müsste

gruss

j.


----------



## TimmiXIV (15. August 2008)

@pitu68:
Also ich wäre wohl dabei. Heute wird bei mir eher knapp. Am Wochenende würds aber denke ich gehen, zumindest wenn man zeitlich so fährt, dass danach oder davor noch was vom Tag da is.




lizardqueen schrieb:


> Was is'n mit dir TimmiXIV wenn alle Stricke reißen, machen wir dann ne zwei "Man" Tour? Die Sayner sind mir etwas unheimlich, ich glaub da hechel ich nur hinterher...



Jo, bei den Saynern warte ich auchnoch bis nächstes Jahr, in der Hoffnung das meine Kondition da besser is 
Sieht ja momentan gut aus, dass mer doch mehr als 2 Leute sind, wäre sonst aber auch bei ner 2-Leute Runde dabei.


Mfg


----------



## pitu68 (15. August 2008)

@timmi

wie schauts denn samstag morgen bei dir aus ? abfahrt so gegen 10.00 - 11 .00 uhr, tour ca. 2 std - dann haste noch genug vom tag, ca. 25 km - höhenmeter können wir vorm start besprechen.

alternativ sonntag vormittag.

abfahrt in bendorf würde vorschlagen, ansonsten müsstest du ne tour kennen und ich fahr mit

cu


----------



## lonely_biker (15. August 2008)

das ist ja echt spitze,das sich soviele leute melden.
also meine wenigkeit und"micstu" sind eher radfahrer die sich auch nicht schämen von rad abzusteigen wenn es nicht mehr geht und das das rad ein bißchen zu schieben
das nur zur info was wir für fahrer sind und wie wir fahren.

die sayner glaube ich sind zwar sehr gut im fahren,aber sie würden sich bestimmt auch an schwache fahrer halten,denn der spaß am fahren ist bei uns genauso schön wie bei den saynern.


----------



## pitu68 (15. August 2008)

@ biker:

versteht sich doch wohl von selbst, das so geradelt wird, das jeder mitkommt...zur not dreht mal halt ne runde extra anschliessend

gemeinsam machts halt mehr spass


----------



## lonely_biker (15. August 2008)

richtiggggggggggggg
und irgendwann sind wir so gut im fahren,dann drehen wir für die sayner eine extra-runde,damit sie nachkommen;-)


----------



## pitu68 (15. August 2008)

@biker

jo, dann fahren wir die sayner in grund und boden..*lach

wie schauts denn morgen bei dir aus


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. August 2008)

.....hallo die Damen.....habe mal hier gestöbert......also wenn Interesse an kleineren Touren 1,5 h- 2 h besteht.....Mittwochs die Feierabendrunde....meist auf Zuruf gegen 1630/1700 h Start am Schloß Sayn.....20-30 km Brexbachtal...je nach dem.....bei Interesse mal in unserem Fred melden......und schön logga bleiben....bei uns kommen sogar Damen mit...........


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

Was heißt hier Damen, auch die können fahren wie Schwein! Wenn sie erst mal die Wut gepackt hat...
Ähm ja Jungs dann lasst uns doch morgen starten...Jetzt einigt mal auf Uhrzeit und Ort, ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung von der Neuwieder, Dierdorfer Ecke, da ich eher durch Grenzbachtal und Wiedtal bei Neustadt gurke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

Äh ich meinte natürlich bendorfer Ecke, habe mir heute mächtig die Birne gestoßen...und das alles für ein paar Kartoffelpuffer


----------



## TimmiXIV (15. August 2008)

Hi,
also von mir aus kanns morgen gegen 10, 11Uhr losgehen 

Sagt mir am besten einfach die genaue Uhrzeit und Ort (wo in Bendorf) und ich werd da sein.
Ich selber kenne keine Touren, die in der Gegend Neuwied, Bendorf usw. liegen.

So 2 Stunden find ich auch nen recht angenehmen Zeitrahmen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. August 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Eine Frage an die Locals: die Region im Dreieck Neuwied, Bad Hönnigen, Waldbreitbach sieht in Google Maps so schön bewaldet aus. Weil ich eh' grad Lust auf's Erkunden neuer Reviere hab, würde ich dort gerne mal fahren. Ist das eine gute Idee? Wo sollte mich mich am ehesten rumdrücken? Vielleicht mag ja sogar jemand gelegentlich den Trailscout spielen? Ich würde mich natürlich entsprechend revanchieren!

Ich fahre gerne längere AM Touren und bin kniffligen Trails nicht abgeneigt.


Schöne Grüße aus St. Augustin
Claus.


----------



## pitu68 (15. August 2008)

@ timmi:

treffen morgen 10.30 uhr vor dem schloss in sayn, wenns passt. werde da sein. blaues trikot und silbernes bike.

@bagatellschaden:

schau lieber in das andere forum von den saynern, die kennen sich wohl besser aus

@brexbachg

dann fahr ich demnächst mal mittwochs abends mit, aber ohne röckchen


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

bin auch dabei


----------



## BrexbachG. (15. August 2008)

pitu68 schrieb:


> @ timmi:
> 
> treffen morgen 10.30 uhr vor dem schloss in sayn, wenns passt. werde da sein. blaues trikot und silbernes bike.
> 
> ...




...gute Wahl für einen Treffpunkt........wenn ihr um 1300h zurück kommt werden wir uns dort sehen....


wegen Mittwoch bitte unbedingt melden, da das immer nur auf Zuruf funktioniert. Bei Interesse maile mich bitte an, damit ich / wir nicht umsonst warten....Start....je nach Interesse und Mitfahrer zwischen 1600 und 1700 h !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

> 10.30 uhr vor dem schloss in sayn



Ich stell mir mal den Wecker ...


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

Na wehe du verratzt!


----------



## micstu (15. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielleicht komme ich morgen auch noch mit wenn ihr nix dagegen habt. Weiß aber nicht ob ich es schaffe.

Wir haben am Sonntag aber auch noch ne Tour vor:

Im moment sind wir wahrscheinlich zu dritt: lonely Biker,Timmi und ich!

Wäre aber schön wenn noch mehr kommen.
Treffen uns um 8.00 Uhr in Neuwied an den Stadtwerken bzw. Panzerstraße. Ist in der nähe vom Rhein!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## micstu (15. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Äh ich meinte natürlich bendorfer Ecke, habe mir heute mächtig die Birne gestoßen...und das alles für ein paar Kartoffelpuffer



Ich war schon eine Woche Krank geschrieben wegen Pfannkuchen!!!


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

wie hastn das geschafft? also ich bin heut aufm öl ausgerutscht und gegen den Türrahmen gepflastert.
Sonntag um 8?! wollt ihr zum Mittag wieder zu Hause sein?


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

micstu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wir haben am Sonntag aber auch noch ne Tour vor:
> 
> ...



Das trifft sich ganz gut, muss mom. spät arbeiten und komme spät heim. Dann kann ich dieses WE eben mal nicht ausschlafen ...


----------



## micstu (15. August 2008)

Hallo!

Tja,wie hab ich das mit dem Pfannkuchen geschafft?!
Naja, ich hab einfach probiert in umzudrehen. Dabei heißes Öl quer über die Hand gelaufen. Gibt schöne Narben. Ende vom Lied: Verbrennung 2. Grades und Tetanus-Spritze und 1 Woche Krank.

Aber nun zur geplanten Tour am Sonntag:

Ist ein Vorschlag von Lonely Biker. Aber ich denke jenachdem können wir das bestimmt noch ändern.

Das ist die geplante Tour:
hi,
also ich sag mal es sind ca.70%wald und 30% leicht befahrene strasse.

die tour startet in irlich.
wir fahren dann richtung hüllenberg,von da aus nach leutesdorf(bergab) und dann hoch zur "burg hammerstein"(waldweg) aussicht genießen.

dort angekommen einen kleinen singletrail nach hammerstein->rheinbrohl und hoch zur "rheinbrohler ley"aussicht genießen.

von der rheinbrohler ley,richtung forsthof->arienheller.
in arienheller angekommen,richtung"kaisereiche".

dann richtung "skihütte malberg->niederbreitbach(kleiner singletrail).
n´breitbach angekommen,würde ich sagen,die strasse entlang nach kurtscheid und dann richtung rengsdorf.

nach rengsdorf kommt ein waldweg in richtung schwanenteich(oberbieber).

von da aus können wir richtung neuwied/engers um die tour zu beenden.



Gruß
Micha


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Das klingt aber nach einer langen Tour ... so etwas 5h + oder ?!?


----------



## micstu (15. August 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Das klingt aber nach einer langen Tour ... so etwas 5h + oder ?!?



Genau! Werden ein "paar" Höhenmeter sein,und da ich noch nicht so fit bin,werde ich bestimmt wieder ein paar meter schieben......

aber eines Tages krieg ich sie alle.....


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Ok, dann häng ich mich morgen um 10:30 und Sonntag um 8:00 mal dran, mal schauen wie ich so mitkomme, hatte vor zwei Wochen beim Nachtrennen nen bösen Sturz und bin noch nicht ganz fit, aber ich komm schon klar.

P.S: Treffpunkt am Sonntag ist das SWN Gebäude vor dem Feld ? Da an der Strasse zum Yachthafen ? Oder kann man bei Irlich dazustoßen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

Gibts unterwegs auch was zu essen?!


----------



## micstu (15. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Gibts unterwegs auch was zu essen?!



Ein paar Beeren im Wald! Ne,keine Ahnung obs Irgendwo was gibt.

Vielleicht nur die eigenen Bananen und so?!

Oder gibts was unterwegs @ Lonely?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Nach der Abfahrt von Malberg gibt´s in Niederbreitbach nen Biergarten auf nem Campingplatz, da kann man gut einkehren ...


----------



## lonely_biker (15. August 2008)

@ balu,
du kannst doch in feldkirchen dazustoßen.
wenn wir hüllenberg hochfahren,kommen wir an der bäckerei in gönnersdorf vorbei.
sollen wir hüllenberg normal hochfahren,oder nehmen wir zum aufwärmen den"felster" in angriff?;-)


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Wenn ihr an der Bäckerei in Gönnersdorf vorbei kommt, dann können wir auch bei mir im Garten Frühstücken, das sind keine 100m


----------



## lonely_biker (15. August 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr an der Bäckerei in Gönnersdorf vorbei kommt, dann können wir auch bei mir im Garten Frühstücken, das sind keine 100m



noch keinen meter gefahren und schon essen


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Aber wieso "Im Felser" hoch ? Durchs Kehlbachtal ist schöner !


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

Sonst fall ich euch einfach vom sattel, bin kein großer frühstücker...dann pack ich mir mal vorsichtshalber selbst ein paar semmeln ein!


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

außerdem krieg ich sonst schlechte laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Essen und trinken ist wichtig ! 

Vor allem bei langen Touren, sonst geht´s nicht nur auf die Laune, sondern auch auf die Konzentration.


----------



## lizardqueen (15. August 2008)

so ich konzentrier mich jetzt mal auf die federnabfahrt. bis morgen!


----------



## Balu. (15. August 2008)

Na dann viel Vergnügen beim Daunhill ...


----------



## micstu (15. August 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Na dann viel Vergnügen beim Daunhill ...



welch Wortspiel!

Und wo trinken wir das Isotonische Getränk?


----------



## TimmiXIV (16. August 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nichmehr, ob hier noch jemand reinguckt, aber ich meld mich mal an für Samstag 10:30 in Sayn!!

Sonntag sollte eigentlich auch klar gehen... wobei 8 Uhr generell schon früh is 
...vieleicht setz ich mich dann auch um neun am Malberg in die Sonne und warte da auf euch


----------



## TimmiXIV (16. August 2008)

bei mir war heut morgen Murphy zu Gast 

...kam in die Garage und steh vor nem Platten Vorderreifen... natürlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen den vor Ort zu tauschen  

...dazu kommt, dass ich gestern erst zur Vorsicht nen Ersatzschlauch geholt hab. Hab den dann hektisch gewechselt und mich aufn Weg gemacht, aber ne viertel Stunde zu spät is verständlicherweise dann einfach zu viel gewesen 


Naja, ich hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour und seid von Pannen verschont geblieben 


achja... is das normal das der Reifen im Stand platt geht... bin vorgestern noch voll nach Hause gekommen. Is aber definitiv n kleines Loch im Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micstu (16. August 2008)

Hallo!

Habs heute Morgen leider nicht mehr geschafft.
Wie war denn eure Tour? 

Morgen bin ich aber auf jeden Fall am Start!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Balu. (16. August 2008)

Schade Timmi,

ne viertel Stunde hatten wir noch gewartet und dsind dann los, haben uns also gerade verpasst.
Wir hatten ne gemütliche Runde, pitu kann sicher besser beschreiben wo´s langging ... sehr schön jedenfalls.

Ob und wie lange ich morgen mitfahre muss ich mal schauen, da ich heute zwischendurch einen Leistungeinbruch hatte der mich bedeklich stimmt, nicht das ich krank werde.

Ich steh morgen entweder um acht an den SWN oder um ~viertel nach oben beim Bäcker in Wollendorf, falls nicht bin ich unfit.

P.S: Wir hatten Überlegungen 
1) mal ne Mini-Runde mit Fahrtechnik zu machen
2) Das ich mal ne flache Anfängerrunde in der Wahner Heide guide (Das hieße allerdings Anreise mim Auto ~40km


----------



## lonely_biker (16. August 2008)

wenn du mitfährst,dann brauchst du doch nicht an die "swn" kommen,da uns der weg sowieso nach feldkirchen/gönnersdorf führt;-)

ich will zwar morgen auch fahren,aber ich muß erst noch "wetter-online" beobachten bis heute abend.
wenn das wetter nämlich so bleibt,dann will ich mich nicht im wald verstecken,da käme die tour"alter bahnhof-münstermaifeld"ganz gut.
sind zwar nur ca.300hm wenn überhaupt,aber es kommen kilometer zusammen und die tour an sich ist auch wunderbar.

im übrigen war ich heute morgen auch auf tour.
neuwied-bad hönningen(schloß hoch)-richtung reidenbruch(schön durch den wald)-hausen-niederbreitbach-altwied-neuwied.
echt geil,ca.450hm


----------



## Balu. (16. August 2008)

> die tour"alter bahnhof-münstermaifeld"



Ich bin auch für andere Touren offen, weniger Hm kämen mir mom. sogar entgegen. 
Ich schau einfach heute abend nochmal ins Forum ...


----------



## lonely_biker (16. August 2008)

wenn wir diese tour fahren sollten,dann kannst du ja bei mir vorbei kommen und wir düsen dann weiter zu "micstu".
treffpunkt wäre dann "aral-tankstelle-weißenthurm",oder rheinbrücke neuwied,auffahrt radweg


----------



## lizardqueen (16. August 2008)

War ne feine Tour heute, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen früh meinen arsch schon um 6 mobilisiert kriege


----------



## lonely_biker (16. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> War ne feine Tour heute, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen früh meinen arsch schon um 6 mobilisiert kriege



wo seit ihr denn hingefahren?


----------



## lizardqueen (16. August 2008)

Öhm Birnekratz: Ich hab keine Ahnung, bin da mal hinterher geradelt, irgendwo da bei Sayn hoch und dann bei Caan rausgekommen und wieder runter


----------



## lizardqueen (16. August 2008)

Bin vorhin total verzweifelt auf der Suche nach nem Geburtstagsgeschenk im Fahrradfranz rumgestolpert, das hat mich mehr geschlaucht


----------



## micstu (16. August 2008)

Hallo!

Mir ist egal wo wir morgen fahren. Müssten es nur dann heute noch früh genug klären wegen Treffpunkt und so.

Wenn wir die geplante Tour fahren müssten wir Timmi am besten in Leutesdorf einsammeln. Kennt da jemand dann nen guten Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonely_biker (16. August 2008)

wäre nicht schlecht,wenn timmy sich mal melden würde,was er gerne fahren würde.


----------



## TimmiXIV (16. August 2008)

Abend,
gerade nach Hause gekommen.

Prinzipiell wäre mir die zuerst geplante Tour lieber, geht halt was mehr bei mir in der Gegend vorbei.

Da ich aber wegen der Grillfeier heut abend nich 100% zusagen kann, einige zu der anderen Tour tendieren, die erste Tour nicht wegläuft und diesen Sommer bestimmt nochmal schlechteres Wetter kommt, kann ich mich auch sehr gut mit der ersten Tour anfreunden.

Ich werd heut abend später nochmal reingucken wies aussieht. Falls ihr euch morgen früh erst entscheidet, oder es sonst noch was wichtiges gibt schreib ich micstu auch mal meine Handynummer per pn.

Wie gesagt, als jemand der sich eh nur an ne Tour ranhängt denk ich kann der Planer das planen als Tour das ihm besser passt.


----------



## micstu (16. August 2008)

Hallo!

Also,wir treffen uns jetzt um 8.00 Uhr an der Rheinbrücke in Neuwied für die Tour morgen. Also,wer Lust hat vorbeischauen.

@Timmi: Du stehst am besten an dem Radweg der von Neuwied nach Leutesdorf führt.
              Dort sammeln wir dich dann ein wenn du da bist. Schreibe mir aber besser 
              noch per PN wie wir dich erkennen und denk dran mir deine Handynummer
              zu schicken.

Gruß
Micha

P.S.: Ich denke den Rest können wir dann auch noch vor Ort besprechen!


----------



## lonely_biker (16. August 2008)

@timmy,
wenn du es schaffst aufgrund deines grillabends,dann warte doch an dieser unterführung,die an den rhein führt

ich schätze mal 800-1000hm


----------



## Balu. (16. August 2008)

Moin,

ich werd mich wohl morgen anhängen, muss aber früher weg, Frauchen braucht mich am Nachmittag.
Fahrt ihr immer noch in Gönnersdorf an der Bäckerei vorbei wenn ihr Timmi an der Unterführung einsammelt ? Oder wann ist da treffen ?


----------



## pitu68 (17. August 2008)

moin moin leuts,

heute morgen auch alle wachgewesen ? also wenn ihr mal sonntags ne tour plant und die erst um 10.00 uhr losgeht bin ich dabei, aber 8.00 uhr ist für mich doch ein wenig früh.

@lonelybiker:

tour gestern ging von sayn durchs brexbachtal hoch richtung alsbach, dann an nauort vorbei, bis stromberg und dann wieder runter nach sayn...höhenmeter  hab ich keine ahnung, da fehlt mir noch die entsprechende technik am bike


----------



## lonely_biker (17. August 2008)

nächste tour geht mal nicht durch den wald,sondern dient zur entspannung;-)

nähere infos unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6982


----------



## micstu (17. August 2008)

Hallo!

@pitu68: lonely und ich waren wach. War ne schöne runde!

Hier ein Ausblick den ihr verpasst habt:

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=j6242p76.jpg

Weitere Fotos noch in meinem Fotoalbum!


Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (17. August 2008)

micstu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> @pitu68: lonely und ich waren wach. War ne schöne runde!
> 
> ...



hier sind noch ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour.
die sind zwar schon ein paar monate älter,aber so sah/sieht es immer noch aus.



 

 


 

 




 


 




 

[/QUOTE]


gruss
thomas

edit:
das hier ist die auswertung der heutigen tour.
sind zwar nicht die angestrebten 800-1000hm geworden,denn wir haben kurzerhand die tour wieder ein bißchen verschoben;-)

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=b15195h76.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (17. August 2008)

@lonely biker:

also ich hab nix gegen wald und ein paar steigungen. nur die uhrzeit ist für mich extrem zu früh


----------



## lizardqueen (17. August 2008)

Geht mir ähnlich, muss ja noch zu euch runterfahren und 8uhr ist extrem hart! Wäre aber schön wenn wir ne große Truppe zusammenkriegen. PS ich habe mich heute wieder erfolgreich im Westerwald verfahren und aus den geplanten 35 km sind denn 50geworden


----------



## lizardqueen (17. August 2008)

Ach ja und Jörg, hast ne feine Tour gemacht. Ich hoffe dass ich diese die Woche nochmal zusammenkriege!


----------



## pitu68 (17. August 2008)

@lizardqueen:

dann werde ich wohl, wenn du eine tour planst, besser zwei bananen einpacken 

jo..tour hat spass gemacht....willste die tour tagsüber fahren ? ansonsten können wir die abends nochmal zusammen fahren, so ab 17.00 uhr .. *angeboton*...vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit.


----------



## micstu (17. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, muss ja noch zu euch runterfahren und 8uhr ist extrem hart! Wäre aber schön wenn wir ne große Truppe zusammenkriegen. PS ich habe mich heute wieder erfolgreich im Westerwald verfahren und aus den geplanten 35 km sind denn 50geworden



Hallo!

Wo warst du den unterwegs?

Da ich Schichtarbeit hab,hätte ich auch mal Vormittags bzw. Mittags Zeit.
Aber dann nur kleine Touren. So 2 Stunden.
Muß ja noch arbeiten!

Wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt immer melden!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (17. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, muss ja noch zu euch runterfahren und 8uhr ist extrem hart! Wäre aber schön wenn wir ne große Truppe zusammenkriegen. PS ich habe mich heute wieder erfolgreich im Westerwald verfahren und aus den geplanten 35 km sind denn 50geworden



von wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizardqueen (18. August 2008)

Ich komme aus der Horhausener Ecke, da hätten wir das Wiedtal bis zum Bertenauer Kopf und Grenzbachtal. Leider komm ich aber immer woanders raus!
@ jörg ja fein vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Woche noch was, wenn der andere Votecverehrer aus dem Koma erwacht. dann können wir gern mal spätnachmittags so ne Tour hinlegen!


----------



## lizardqueen (18. August 2008)

@ Micha Vormittags klingt auch gut, dann können nachmittags die frechen Kinder meinen Willen brechen. Morgen und am Mittwoch krieg ich aber leider erst mal Physiotherapie...aber vielleicht klappts ja Donnerstag Vormittag


----------



## pitu68 (19. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Horhausener Ecke, da hätten wir das Wiedtal bis zum Bertenauer Kopf und Grenzbachtal. Leider komm ich aber immer woanders raus!
> @ jörg ja fein vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Woche noch was, wenn der andere Votecverehrer aus dem Koma erwacht. dann können wir gern mal spätnachmittags so ne Tour hinlegen!



moin moin leuts,

also ich will heute abend noch ne kleine runde drehen, so gegen 17.00 uhr abfahrt in sayn. wer hat denn noch lust seine müden knochen zu bewegen. länge ca. 25 km mit ein oder zwei bergwertungen 

gruss

j.


----------



## lizardqueen (19. August 2008)

Moje,
Ja könnte eventuell klappen, wenn ich nicht zu lang arbeiten muss, ob ich Punkt 17Uhr wieder vor Sayn sein kann( Herrlisch wie sisch dat reimt) weiß ich nicht. Meld mich heut Nachmittag nochmal


----------



## micstu (19. August 2008)

Hallo!

Schaaade! 17.00 Uhr klappt leider nicht. Vielleicht das nächste mal.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## pitu68 (19. August 2008)

tour kann ja auch was später starten ! bis max. 18.00 uhr


----------



## lonely_biker (19. August 2008)

@pitu,
dumme frage,aber kann ich mit euch mithalten?
mache zwar auch meine steigungen usw.,bin aber eher ein gemütlicher fahrer;-)


----------



## pitu68 (19. August 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> @pitu,
> dumme frage,aber kann ich mit euch mithalten?
> mache zwar auch meine steigungen usw.,bin aber eher ein gemütlicher fahrer;-)



lonelybiker, kein thema....also bisher sind bei den touren auch alle wieder am ausgangspunkt gemeinsam angekommen. zur not hab ich immer noch was epo im rucksack


----------



## lizardqueen (19. August 2008)

Oh fein also ich komme definitiv und bring noch anhang mit! dann sagen wir doch halb 6 dann muss ich nicht sämtliche geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen


----------



## pitu68 (19. August 2008)

gut...dann halten wir das doch einmal fest..treffen um 17.30 uhr am schloss

bis später dann 

cu

j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonely_biker (19. August 2008)

solltet ihr diese woche nochmals fahren,gib doch bitte bescheid eventuell fahr ich dann auch mal mit wenn ich darf und eiuer geschwindigkeit folgen kann;-)


----------



## lizardqueen (19. August 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch länger arbeiten.  bis 18Uhr müsste ichs aber schaffen!


----------



## pitu68 (19. August 2008)

@ lizardqueen:

okay...dann halt was später quälen


----------



## micstu (20. August 2008)

Hallo! 

Bin heut spontan ne kleine Runde gefahren.

Engers-Brexbachtal-Römerturm-Meisenhof-Bendorf-Engers

Fotos im Fotoalbum! Leider nur mit Handycam!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (20. August 2008)

schön,müssen wir auch mal fahren,
gruss
thomas


----------



## micstu (20. August 2008)

können wir machen. Aber dann fahren wir über die kleine Brücke, und nicht wie ich durch den Bach. Hab mich etwas verschätzt und nasse Füße bekommen! ;-)

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (20. August 2008)

ich dreh morgen auch mal eine runde.fahr um 7uhr los.
will ca.5-6 stunden durch den wald.


----------



## Balu. (20. August 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> ich dreh morgen auch mal eine runde.fahr um 7uhr los.
> will ca.5-6 stunden durch den wald.



Senile Bettflucht ?? 

Ich habe es ja schon fertig gebracht am Sonntag zu verpennen ... 

Falls ich wieder erwarten wach bin ... wo rollst du lang ?


----------



## pitu68 (21. August 2008)

moin moin leuts,

für die langschläfer unter uns:

werde heute abend noch ne kleine tour machen. startzeit 17.00 - 18.00 uhr. dachte an eine tour mit ca. 25 - 30 km.
jemand lust mitzufahren ?

@lizardqueen:

war ne schöne tour am dienstag .... und beim nächsten mal springen wir dann auch ein wenig 
grüss den anderen votec-biker und frag mal, ob die technik auch zu kaufen ist 

gruss

j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizardqueen (21. August 2008)

Grüß dich..er sagt grad "nein"...schade sonst hätt ich mir auch ein wenig Talent bei ebay ersteigert. Wir werden uns dann heute zusammen mit 350 Leuten in die Premiere von The dark knight quetschen


----------



## pitu68 (21. August 2008)

sorry leuts,

muss leider für heute absagen


@ queen:

dann quetsch halt wenigstens was für dich aus ihm raus


----------



## lonely_biker (21. August 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> ich dreh morgen auch mal eine runde.fahr um 7uhr los.
> will ca.5-6 stunden durch den wald.



die tour heute morgen war schön,das wetter auch und meine stimmung natürlich auch.
war zwar alleine unterwegs,ist aber nicht schlimm gewesen.

gruss
thomas
auswertung:


----------



## micstu (21. August 2008)

Hi! 

Waren ja ein paar Höhenmeter!
Wo gings denn her?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (21. August 2008)

micstu schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Waren ja ein paar Höhenmeter!
> Wo gings denn her?
> ...



fast die gleiche tour wie am sonntag,nur waren da noch ein paar kleine steigungen,denen mußte ich meine"ehre" erweisen;-)

von laubachsmühle-rengsdorf
irlich-hüllenberg/brombeerschänke
und von rodenbach,richtung limesradweg,aber da einen anderen weg genommen.

gruss
thomas


----------



## pitu68 (21. August 2008)

@lonely

interessante tour, wenn du die nochmal am wochenende fährst sag bescheid, die würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. aber bitte erst ab 10.00 uhr morgens 

gruss

j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonely_biker (21. August 2008)

pitu68 schrieb:


> @lonely
> 
> interessante tour, wenn du die nochmal am wochenende fährst sag bescheid, die würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. aber bitte erst ab 10.00 uhr morgens
> 
> ...



mach ich,aber über die uhrzeit müssen wir nochmals reden

gruss
thomas


----------



## pitu68 (22. August 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> mach ich,aber über die uhrzeit müssen wir nochmals reden
> 
> gruss
> thomas



okay...dann halt ab 11.00 uhr


----------



## lonely_biker (22. August 2008)

pitu68 schrieb:


> okay...dann halt ab 11.00 uhr



da reden wir mal bei einem glas bier ernsthaft darüber

11.00 uhr,da bin ich ja schon fast wieder daheim


----------



## lizardqueen (22. August 2008)

ja jungs was isn nu mit fahrradeln am we?


----------



## lonely_biker (22. August 2008)

morgen weiß ich noch nicht,vllt eine klein runde.
steht aber noch in den sternen.

am sonntag wollte ich "die alte bahnstrecke" polch münstermaifeld fahren.
weiß aber noch nicht was "micstu" fahren will.

er wird sich wohl morgen melden,soviel ich weiß hat er nachtschicht


----------



## lizardqueen (22. August 2008)

Oh dann stehen die chancen vielleicht nicht schlecht, dass er am sonntag nicht um 8 losstechen will....vielleicht muss man aber auch eher die badeklamotten bei dem wetter einpacken


----------



## lonely_biker (22. August 2008)

was habt ihr alle nur gegen 8 uhr?  

ist doch eine schöne zeit.
ist noch nicht viel los und man sieht rehlein und häschen hüpfen


----------



## lizardqueen (22. August 2008)

ähm du die seh ich hier jeden tag auf der gegenüberliegenden wiese oder zerteilt im meinem schlafzimmer was das gestrüpptier angeht
die sache is, dass ich um 6 aufstehen muss um um 8 bei euch zu sein und bis dahin ahb ich wieder hunger aufs zweite frühstück und um 12 brauch ich mittagessen


----------



## pitu68 (22. August 2008)

namd leuts,

also ich wollte morgen auf jeden fall ne runde fahren. es sei denn, das wetter schaut so aus, wie heute mittag.
will so gegen 11.00 uhr los.

schaue morgen nochmal rein, vielleicht kriegen wir ja ne gruppe zusammen, oder lonelybiker zeigt uns mal eine seiner anspruchsvollen touren 

gruss

j.


----------



## lizardqueen (22. August 2008)

grüß dich..ja mal sehen was der wetterfrosch so macht, ansonsten komm ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micstu (23. August 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> morgen weiß ich noch nicht,vllt eine klein runde.
> steht aber noch in den sternen.
> 
> am sonntag wollte ich "die alte bahnstrecke" polch münstermaifeld fahren.
> ...



Ja,ich hatte Nachtschicht!

Heute werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren! Werde gleich schlafen, dann CC-MTB-Rennen schauen und dann wieder schlafen!

Da ich heute Abend unterwegs bin, und es spät bzw. früh werden kann, fahr ich am Sonntag nur ne kleine Tour das Brexbachtal erkunden.

So gegen 10 bis 11 Uhr. Aber wenns zu heftig wird heute Abend kann es auch sein das ich gar nicht fahre.

Werde aber auf jeden Fall noch was posten.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (23. August 2008)

na denn bis nächstes  wochenende;-)
fahre dann morgen früh die "alte bahnstrecke".
da ich alleine fahre,werde ich wohl zwischen 6+7uhr starten.
dann ist am wenigsten los,denn morgen soll warm werden und da sind später wieder die sonntagsfahrer unterwegs,die den radweg für sich alleine brauchen.


----------



## lizardqueen (23. August 2008)

Morgen zusammen. Wie schauts? Wetter ist annehmbar. Fahren wir ne Runde Pictu68?


----------



## pitu68 (23. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen. Wie schauts? Wetter ist annehmbar. Fahren wir ne Runde Pictu68?



jo...können wir machen....ab 11.30 uhr....wo wollen wir den herfahren ?
und vor allem....wer kommt denn noch mit ?

@lonely:

was is...heute noch zwei stündchen mitfahrn ?


gruss

j.


----------



## lonely_biker (23. August 2008)

heute geht leider nicht,morgen bin ich ja unterwegs und wenn ihr nächste woche mal ein ründchen dreht,werde ich kommen.
man muß sich ja mal kennenlernen;-)


----------



## lizardqueen (23. August 2008)

Irgendwie bastel ich bei deinem Nickname immer ein c dazwischen...11.30 klingt toll

Mal sehen wer noch mitkommt, Strecke müsst ihr dort unten bestimmen.


----------



## lizardqueen (23. August 2008)

Na Schade, dann bilden wir hier ein gefährliches Duo


----------



## micstu (24. August 2008)

Morgen!

Heute werde ich doch nicht fahren. Bin zu müde und hab nen Kater!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (24. August 2008)

da sich keiner gemeldet hat für die tour"alte bahnstrecke",bin ich heute morgen um 6uhr gestartet,aber eine andere tour gefahren.
neuwied-nierderdollendorf über die konrad adenauer-brücke und wieder zurück.
bin aber mit der fähre wieder auf die linzer seite.
wollte eigentlich durchfahren bis urmitz-brücke,aber der elende gegenwind hat mir die lust genommen.
so sind es nur 87km geworden,aber besser als nichts;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizardqueen (24. August 2008)

Woah bist du ätzend! Schläfst du zwischendrin auch mal?!
Nee im ernst Respekt für diese Tour!


----------



## lizardqueen (24. August 2008)

Vielleicht bekommst mich ja auch mal für so ne Hammertour  überredet, aber nur wenn ein tolles Mittagessen dabei is!


----------



## lonely_biker (24. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> Woah bist du ätzend! Schläfst du zwischendrin auch mal?!
> Nee im ernst Respekt für diese Tour!



im winterpokal fahr ich zwischen3.30uhr und 4uhr los,anschließend auf die maloche;-)



lizardqueen schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommst mich ja auch mal für so ne Hammertour  überredet, aber nur wenn ein tolles Mittagessen dabei is!



im september habe ich wieder eine woche urlaub,dann gibt es eine tagestour nach düsseldorf.
da kannst du gerne mitfahren.
start zwischen 5+6 uhr morgens.
zurück gegen 18-19 uhr.
übers essen könne wir reden


----------



## lizardqueen (24. August 2008)

auf jeden Fall akuter Fall von Sportler!


----------



## pitu68 (24. August 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> da sich keiner gemeldet hat für die tour"alte bahnstrecke",bin ich heute morgen um 6uhr gestartet,aber eine andere tour gefahren.
> neuwied-nierderdollendorf über die konrad adenauer-brücke und wieder zurück.
> bin aber mit der fähre wieder auf die linzer seite.
> wollte eigentlich durchfahren bis urmitz-brücke,aber der elende gegenwind hat mir die lust genommen.
> so sind es nur 87km geworden,aber besser als nichts;-)



nächstes mal fahr ich mit, wollt schon immer mal ein wenig im windschatten rumlutschen


----------



## Balu. (24. August 2008)

Die "Brückenrunde" am Rhein ist echt schön, bin ich früher mim Rennrad gefahren. Seit ich die mit dem 29" MTB genauso schnell fahren kann ist das viel bequemer.

War heute allein auf Feierabendrunde 90min übern Rheinsteig Feldkirchen-Altwied und zurück, hat mal wieder gut getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (25. August 2008)

Ich hab da für dieses Wochenende was angedacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7026

jemand Lust ?


----------



## micstu (25. August 2008)

Hallo!

Kann das sein, dass das der Trail ist, der unten dann auf dem Schotterweg endet? Zickzack bis unten hin?

Wenn ja, da hab ich mein Bike schon hoch geschoben! 

Ist wirklich nix für Anfänger wie mich, zumindest nicht zum fahren!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Balu. (25. August 2008)

micstu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kann das sein, dass das der Trail ist, der unten dann auf dem Schotterweg endet? Zickzack bis unten hin?
> 
> ...



Wenn du den Trail am Römerturm meinst, der geht in vielen Serpentinen hinunter, sehr felsig. Ob da unten nen Schotterweg ist ? Ich meine der endet an der Asphaltstrasse neben (unterhalb) von ner Brücke ...


----------



## micstu (25. August 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Wenn du den Trail am Römerturm meinst, der geht in vielen Serpentinen hinunter, sehr felsig. Ob da unten nen Schotterweg ist ? Ich meine der endet an der Asphaltstrasse neben (unterhalb) von ner Brücke ...



Ja. Meine den am Römerturm.
Schau mal bei meinen Fotos, wo der Römerturm drauf ist und dieser Schutzwall. Ich bin quasie von links in das Foto gefahren! 
Hab aber auf nem Schotterweg gestartet, aber vielleicht gehts ja noch woanders her.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Balu. (25. August 2008)

Vielleicht bist du nicht ganz runter gefahren bzw. nicht von ganz unten gestartet. Zwischendurch überquert man zwei befestigte Wege ...

Komm einfach Samstag mit ... dann siehste den ganz


----------



## micstu (25. August 2008)

Mal schauen!

Muß am Mittwoch  erstmal zum Zahnarzt. Mir hats am WE nen Backenzahn zerbröselt. Er fehlt quasi komplett, hab aber keine schmerzen.
Mal schauen wie es da dann weiter geht.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lizardqueen (26. August 2008)

hallo balu.meinste ich schaff das ohne mich selbst zu lähmen?


----------



## lonely_biker (26. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> hallo balu.meinste ich schaff das ohne mich selbst zu lähmen?



hi lizardqueen,
ich glaube du schaffst das aufjedenfall ohne dich zu lähmen;-)
wenn du mich mal siehst,dann fragst du dich auch,ist das alles wahr was der schreibt mit seinen touren.
ich meine jetzt nur mein gewicht und das muß ja bewegt werden


----------



## Balu. (26. August 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> hallo balu.meinste ich schaff das ohne mich selbst zu lähmen?



Konditionell trau ich dir das auf alle Fälle zu, ob du alles fahren kannst/willst weiß ich nicht, aber zur Not ein Stückchen schieben ...


----------



## micstu (27. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin erstmal für ne Woche außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Hab heut meinen Backenzahn bzw. das was davon übrig war gezogen bekommen.
Bin genäht worden.Blutet wie.....
In ner Woche kommen erstmal Fäden raus.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitu68 (27. August 2008)

servus leuts,

ich werd am samstag wohl die tour mit den brexbach  - profis fahren ..... einmal bendorf - köppel und retour. 

wer will, einfach mit anmelden. bisher mind. 4 - 6 leute und dann machts doch auch mehr spass für alle.



cu

j.


----------



## micstu (29. August 2008)

Hallo!

Sitze hier immer noch mit ner dicken Backe und kann nur Süppchen essen.
Will endlich wieder aufs Bike und in den Wald!!!
Das schlimme ist, ich bekomm in ca. 2Wochen noch ein Weisheitszahn gezogen!!!

Fahrt für mich ne Runde mit!!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (31. August 2008)

micstu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sitze hier immer noch mit ner dicken Backe und kann nur Süppchen essen.
> Will endlich wieder aufs Bike und in den Wald!!!
> ...



na ja bevor du in zwei wochen den weisheitszahn gezogen bekommst,habe ich noch eine kernige tour für dich/uns oder auch mit mehreren.
da spürst du dann die schmerzen des weisheitszahn nicht mehr,da spürst du nur die schmerzen von deinem muskelkater


----------



## Remus111 (5. September 2008)

Hi,

ich wär am WE für eine "mittelmäßige" Tour.

Hat wer lust mitzufahren?
Strecke bin ich föllig frei und können wir spontan machen.
Kondition/Bike mittelmäßig
Im Kreis Neuwied kann ich eigentlich überall hinkommen.

gruß
chris


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

@Chris
Im Kreis Neuwied kann ich eigentlich überall hinkommen.

Grüß dich Chris,

da ja hier gerade medizinische Unpäßlichkeiten ein gemeinsames Fahrradfahren verhindern, könntest du dich ja auch am Samstag um 13uhr  an die Sayner hängen. Bin selbst noch nicht mtgefahren und will es am Samstag endlich mal schaffen. sie starten am Schloss Sayn vielleicht hast du ja Lust, dort mitzufahren.


----------



## Remus111 (5. September 2008)

ja klar können wir machen. 
wie fahren die syener denn so? bzw wohin? :>

sollen wir uns vorher treffen und dann zusammen dahin fahren?

ich komm aus engers.

gruß
chris


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

Hi Chris,

Ich komme aus Horhausen, daher fahre ich mit dem Auto runter. willst du mitm Rad hinfahren? ansonsten kann ich dich auch unterwegs einladen, das Auto hat noch Platz- auch für'n Rad. wie gesagt, ich bin auch noch nicht mit den saynern gefahren, aber ich glaube sie gurken durchs brexbachtal, klöppel usw. Da ich mich selbst in der Gegend nicht so auskenne, kann ich nur hinterherhecheln.


----------



## Remus111 (5. September 2008)

Was hälst du davonwenn wir uns am parkplatz in Sayn treffen dann können wir uns das ganze Geschehen da mal angucken.

Weil, weiss nicht manche Bikeclubs sind etwas "krass" drauf die gehen dann richtig ab und da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich da hinterher komme  

Ja ich werd da mit dem Rad hinfahren sind 10 min von hier.

Komme gerade von einer kleinen Rundfahrt (30km) aus dem Brecksbachtal wieder...da sind echt paar super Trails.
Ist sicher ganz nützlich da mal ein paar ortskundige Füherer zu haben.

Was fährst du denn für ein Bike? (so zum ungefähren leistungsvergleich )

Ich fahre ein 2000er Chacka CC Rad (Hardtail)

gruß


----------



## micstu (5. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Also, hab gestern die Fäden gezogen bekommen. Aber nächste Woche Donnerstag bekomm ich den Weisheitszahn gezogen. Dann leider wieder ein paar Tage Zwangspause.

Hinzu kommt das wir im Moment so viel auf der Arbeit zu tun haben, dass wir jetzt auch Samstags arbeiten müssen.

Will aber nächste Woche bevor ich den Zahn gezogen bekomme, noch mal Vormittags oder Mittags fahren, da ich Nachtschicht hab.

Bei Interesse ruhig melden. ;-)

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonely_biker (5. September 2008)

wieviel uhr ist bei dir "mittags"? ;-)

interesse besteht,nur muß vorher malochen;-)


----------



## micstu (5. September 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> wieviel uhr ist bei dir "mittags"? ;-)
> 
> interesse besteht,nur muß vorher malochen;-)



Hallo!

Mittags ist bei mir 13-14 Uhr!


----------



## lonely_biker (5. September 2008)

micstu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mittags ist bei mir 13-14 Uhr!



das werde ich wohl nicht schaffen


----------



## Remus111 (5. September 2008)

also ich bin da total frei was die uhrzeit angeht.

Dachte nur du wolltest dich an die syner dran hängen und wenn die sich da um 13 uhr treffen hätte ich auch sows vorgeschlagen.
aber sonst mach du ein gegenvorschlag


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

Hi Chris...also ich fahre ein nox hardtail...wir müssen usn auch nicht an die sayner hänger, aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich in der gegend null aus...ist denn 13uhr genehm?


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

gott was schreib ich heute für'n scheiß?! war den ganzen tag auf autosuche, mir brummt die birne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (5. September 2008)

Falls jemand morgen kurzfristig Lust und Zeit hat, oder mal was anderes fahren möchte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7027


----------



## Remus111 (5. September 2008)

hehe 

ja dann machen wir das! treffen wir uns einfach um kurz vor 13 uhr auch am syner schloss.

dann können wir ja spontan entscheiden ob wir an den syner dranbleiben oder selbst bisschen radeln.

mein rad ist wie gesagt ein chacka mauna 900 in oronge rot braun 
 dann werden wir uns da wohl irgendwie zusammenfinden.

einverstanden?


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

jup meins ist weiß und bin unterm helm so ziemlich blond


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

oder magste um 11 beim balu mitfahren? ich hoffe es pisst morgen nicht!


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2008)

Ich hoffe auch das der Regen der eben eingesetzt hat bis morgen früh wieder aufhört ... sonst kann ich meine Tour auch vergessen, nasse Felsen  

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr kommen würdet, aber die Sayner Jungs sind auch nett und fahren nette Touren!
Für mich fahren die eher schnell ...

Aber das müsst ihr wissen ... und ausprobieren !


----------



## Remus111 (5. September 2008)

mhhh also ich würd auch beim Balu mitfahren.

Wieviel sind bei dir denn schon dabei Balu?

Mit den Saynern kann man ja immernoch mitfahren 

nur dann stellt sich wieder die Frage wo wir uns treffen?


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

ey wo isn der quetschekirmesplatz? laut liste sind jetzt 4 dabei


----------



## lizardqueen (5. September 2008)

die sayner fragen gerade balu ob wir nicht doch alle gemeinsam fahren wollen?und morgen ist in sayn burgenfest, also desaströses Parken angesagt


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2008)

lizardqueen schrieb:


> ey wo isn der quetschekirmesplatz? laut liste sind jetzt 4 dabei



"Treffpunkt liegt in der Lohmannstrasse gegenüber Hausnummer 9-11"

... steht auch so in der Tourenbeschreibung !


----------



## BrexbachG. (5. September 2008)

.......hallo Leute..........habe hier auch mal quergelesen....

wäre schön wenn ihr morgen kommt.

Der Balu ist natürlich auch wieder herzlich ayngeladen!!!

Wir fahren pünktlich los.....1305 h . Treffpunkt SChloss Sayn dürfte allen bekannt sayn.

Bitte kurz Bescheid geben wenn ihr nicht kommt.....sonst warten wir umsonst.....

....in Sayn ist am WE Park und Burgenfest !!....das bietet die wunderbare Möglichkeit am Ende der Tour noch eine isotonische Kaltschale zu vernaschen Bis morgen ??!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (5. September 2008)

Moin,
klar ich komme doch gerne wieder bei euch mit, aber morgen hab ich ein paar Jungs und Mädels aus meiner alten Heimat zu Besuch denen ich die Gegend zeige ... ein anderes Mal gerne.


----------



## pitu68 (5. September 2008)

moin moin leuts,

nachdem die verletzungen ein wenig abgeheilt sind, werde ich mich wohl morgen wieder aufs bike setzen.
allerdings wohl eher nur ne kleine runde....ca. 2 std mit nen paar höhenmeter, habe durch die sayner auch ne coole trainingsstrecke gefunden. 
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust sich anzuschliessen

gruss

j.


----------



## lonely_biker (13. September 2008)

hallo,lebt ihr noch?


----------



## micstu (13. September 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> hallo,lebt ihr noch?



Hallo!

Sehe zwar aus wie ein Hamster (Weisheitszahn gezogen am Donnerstag), aber ich lebe noch.

Hat auch sein gutes. Vor den 2 gezogenen Zähnen : 85-86 kg

aktueller stand : 79,5 kg 

aber ich hab Hunger ohne ende. Könnte ein ganzes Schwein verdrücken.

Am Donnerstag bekomm ich wieder die Fäden gezogen, hoffe die dicke Backe und schmerzen sind bis dahin auch wieder weg.

Hoffe das ich dann bald wieder Einsatzbereit bin.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (13. September 2008)

na das freut mich,das es dir bald wieder besser geht und mach das du wieder dein gewicht bekommst,sonst fällst du mir vom fleisch;-)

habe mir übrigens ein "gps" fürs rad geholt und bin fleißig touren am laden und am ansehen.
sind schöne dinger dabei,mit reichlich höhenmeter;-)

zur info:
es ist das "etrex legend hcx".

also bis bald und "gute besserung"

gruss
thomas


----------



## lonely_biker (18. September 2008)

kleiner nachtrag vom dienstag:
bin morgens um kurz vor 5uhr aufgestanden,radklamotten an und um 5.30uhr losgefahren,mußte aber vorher noch geld auf der kasse holen,so das es doch 6uhr wurde richtung köln
eigentlich wollte ich nach düsseldorf,aber ich war erst um 10.45uhr in köln und hätte noch 40km vor mir gehabt.
das war mir von der zeit her zu knapp,denn ich mußte ja wieder heim.
nach meiner rechnung wäre ich so gegen 12.30-13uhr in düsseldorf gewesen,hätte mich da 1stunde aufgehalten und dann wieder zurück.
da es vllt in der zwischenzeit dunkel geworden wäre,weil ich ja auch hin und wieder ein kleines päuschen machen will und im dunkeln nicht unbedingt fahren wollte,verschiebe ich d´dorf auf nächstes jahr im sommer.
da ist es dann früher hell wird und auch länger hell bleibt.

ach ja,sind immerhin 178km geworden.
abzüglich pausen hatte ich eine fahrzeit von 8.75std,ist ein schöner gemütlicher 20-iger schnitt.
getrunken habe ich auch und zwar 2.5l apfelsaft-schorle.
der puls war gut drauf.
trittfrequenz war ungeheuerlich;-)
wetter war annehmbar.

gruss
thomas


----------



## lonely_biker (21. September 2008)

hat keiner mehr lust zu fahren?
gruss
thomas


----------



## micstu (21. September 2008)

Lust schon! 
Geht aber leider noch nicht wirklich.

Bin gestern das erste mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. War aber nur zur Arbeit. Katastrophe! Bei der kleinsten Anstrengung spür ich meine Backe noch ganz schön. Sie ist auch immer noch etwas dicker.
Waren heute essen und danach noch etwas unerwegs.
Jetzt hab ich wieder schmerzen die bis ins Ohr ziehen.

Bin froh wenn wieder alles in Ordnung ist.

Und warst du denn heute unterwegs?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## lonely_biker (21. September 2008)

war heute unterwegs um mein "gps" zu testen.
habe eine tour aufgezeichnet,die man irgendwann mal abfahren kann;-)

gruss
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. September 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> ach ja,sind immerhin 178km geworden.
> abzüglich pausen hatte ich eine fahrzeit von 8.75std,ist ein schöner gemütlicher 20-iger schnitt.
> getrunken habe ich auch und zwar 2.5l apfelsaft-schorle.
> der puls war gut drauf.
> ...





lonely_biker schrieb:


> hat keiner mehr lust zu fahren?



Der ob solcher Helden und Taten gebotene Respekt verbietet armseligen Freizeitjüngern die Benutzung der von Gottes Stollenreifen berührten Pfade der Erkenntnis. 
ER, der uns seinen Glanz erkennen lässt, wird wohl weiter lonely biken müssen.

Claus.


----------



## lonely_biker (28. September 2008)

ja,ja,keiner fährt mehr von der neuwieder umgebung.
ach doch,*ich*

heute eine kleine tour gemacht.
profil hier:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=289080x4.jpg


----------



## Balu. (29. September 2008)

lonely_biker schrieb:


> ja,ja,keiner fährt mehr von der neuwieder umgebung.
> ach doch,*ich*
> 
> heute eine kleine tour gemacht.
> ...



Doch doch, ich bin auch noch unterwegs. Hab mal wieder frei  ich sammle einfach zu schnell Überstunden an.
Heute war ich hier:


----------



## lizardqueen (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs...nachdem mich mein Liebster durchs Pfälzer Land jagte, familiärer Ausfall mich vom Radeln abhielt und letztes We auch noch die Springpest mich lahm legte, melde ich mich gehorsamst zurück bei den Neuwiedern. Fährt denn noch jemand von euch am Freitag in Rengsdorf mit , außer Pitu?


----------



## lonely_biker (12. Oktober 2008)

hi gemeinde,
bin heute mal wieder "mtb"gefahren.
waren über 60km und 1399hm.
wollte eigentlich so zwischen 15-1700hm fahren,aber mich erwischte ein hungerast aufgrund meines abnehmens und so beließ ich es bei den knapp 1400 hm..

hier ein 3d-modell meiner tour:


----------



## lonely_biker (16. Oktober 2008)

hallo,
wo seid ihr.
was läuft am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas(xadax) (22. November 2008)

sind die neuwieder radler alle ausgestorben?


----------



## lizardqueen (22. November 2008)

ausgestorben vielleicht nicht direkt, aber schwer verhindert....muss mich jetzt erst mal wieder auf Kondition bringen.Nächste Woche fange ich direkt damit an!....aber wenn ich so sehe wann die letzten Einträge waren, habt ihr wohl auch eher Soloauftritte hingelegt


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (23. November 2008)

na ja wenigstens ein lebenszeichen;-)


----------



## lizardqueen (23. November 2008)

Gib die Hoffnung nicht auf Thomas! Ich blubber morgen mal durch den Schnee


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (26. Dezember 2008)

seit ihr alle auf autos umgestiegen?


----------



## micstu (26. Dezember 2008)

Thomas(xadax) schrieb:


> seit ihr alle auf autos umgestiegen?



Nicht wirklich!

Eher aufs ergo was ich ausgekramt habe. Das ist aber nicht wirklich mein Ding!

Bin morgen erstmal bis zum 3.1. in Urlaub am Chiemsee!!!!

Denke nächstes Jahr werden wir uns wieder sehen!

Gruß
Micha

P.S.: Was macht der Winterpokal?


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (26. Dezember 2008)

winterpokal läuft so

kannst du überhaupt noch mountainbiken?
na ja wenn du lust hast eine runde zu drehen,melde dich einfach,hast ja meine tel-nr.
schönen urlaub


----------



## micstu (26. Dezember 2008)

Thomas(xadax) schrieb:


> winterpokal läuft so
> 
> kannst du überhaupt noch mountainbiken?
> na ja wenn du lust hast eine runde zu drehen,melde dich einfach,hast ja meine tel-nr.
> schönen urlaub



Ich denke mit Stützrädern sollte es funktionieren!

Dann noch frohe Restweihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (26. Dezember 2008)

wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## takeafreak (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey , 
erstmal frohe Weihnachten noch an euch!
Ich hätte eine Frage zu einer Tour könnte einer 'ne Tour im Raum Hachenburg veranstalten? Mir käme der 24. Januar ganz recht! (25.Januar nicht)
So ca. 30km 1000hm (ungefähr).
Bin noch ein Anfänger in Touren , wollte es aber mal ausprobieren.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micstu (27. März 2009)

Hallo!

Fahre am 16. + 17. Mai nach Niederfischbach zum Fahrtechniktraining in die MTB-Schule RideOn.

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat mitzukommen; ich hab noch Platz im Auto bzw. auf dem Fahrradträger. 
Einfach bei mir melden.

Gruß
Micha

Infos zum Kurs auf:  www.rideon-biking.de


----------



## privy (31. März 2009)

hi,
welchen kurs hast du den gebucht?

privy


----------



## micstu (31. März 2009)

privy schrieb:


> hi,
> welchen kurs hast du den gebucht?
> 
> privy



Hallo!

Den Weekendkurs:

Kursinhalte:

Optimierung der Grundposition im sitzen / stehen
Bike Setup, Fahrwerksabstimmung
Anfahren und Anhalten am Berg
Balancieren
Kurventechnik, Blickrichtung
Bremstechnik Basic - Advanced
Singletrailtechnik Basic - Advanced
Hop, Bunny Hop
Stufen fahren


Gruß
Micha


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (26. April 2009)

hi privy,schön dich hier zu lesen;-)

zu dem kurs:
stufen fahren brauchst du nicht zu lernen.
ich kann mich noch an eine tour erinnern,wie du da die stufen genommen hast;-)


----------



## T-Brex (26. April 2009)

Hallo Leute !!

Wir fahren immer *Samstags ab 1300 h Schloß Sayn *

*ca. 50 km und 1000 hm .*

*Wenn ihr Lust habt schaut vorbei*, 

Mittwochs ist bei den Biketramps in Bendorf die Feierabendrunde...ca. 25 km....und 400 hm.

Weder die Biketramps noch die Brexbachgemsen sind Vereine.

Wir sind nur Vereinigungen Gleichgesinnter.....die gerne mountainbiken....wir freuen uns auf neue Mitfahrer !!


----------



## micstu (28. April 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!
> 
> Wir fahren immer *Samstags ab 1300 h Schloß Sayn *
> 
> ...




Da muss ich dann aber wohl erst noch was üben bzw. trainieren! 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (29. April 2009)

tja micha ich habe dich einigemal zum fahren angesprochen,du hättest dich auch bei mir melden können,dann könnten wir mal mitfahren.

also gib bescheid wenn du fahren willst.


----------



## privy (1. Mai 2009)

Thomas(xadax) schrieb:


> hi privy,schön dich hier zu lesen;-)
> 
> zu dem kurs:
> stufen fahren brauchst du nicht zu lernen.
> ich kann mich noch an eine tour erinnern,wie du da die stufen genommen hast;-)



hi thomas,
die waren doch elegant genommen.

privy


----------



## Thomas(xadax) (1. Mai 2009)

privy schrieb:


> hi thomas,
> die waren doch elegant genommen.
> 
> privy




glaube mir,so wie du dieses stufen genommen hast,da hätte  mancher profi etwas lernen können.
alleine dieses reaktionsvermögen und das korrekte aufsetzen ohne den lenker zu verreißen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micstu (14. Juni 2009)

www.funriders.de.tf


----------

